# Plant ID please.



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I found a few of these at my local greenhouse. The planter they come in say "orchid". I was thinking variegated vanilla orchid, but not sure. This little guy fell off a larger one and they said I could have it, I will go back up there in a few days to get the others during their "20% off" sale.

Any suggestions how to replant/propagate this little guy that broke off the main plant?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Probably vanilla. Probably Vanilla planifolia. And unless diseased, there is a variegated form of V. planifolia so that is your culprit.

They are a vining orchid (fairly 'primitive' actually) that should root easily from cuttings. You can already see some aerial roots on the one in the picture. They can get pretty huge though. In the old MSU conservatory there was one had leaves easily bigger than dinner plates and it ran basically the whole length of the greenhouse. The variegated form may stay smaller. And the leaves don't get nearly that big unless the plant is allowed to get big, if you keep pruning it back you might be able to keep it under control in a tank.


----------

